# Post your favorite funny YT videos!



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Appropriate ones (lol)

I'm bored~ Thought this might be fun.
here's my current one.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Anything by Keenan Cahill


----------



## TheStunnah (Oct 13, 2010)

:rofl::rofl: THAT IS AWESOME REDOG!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Keenan was on the news this morning with his newest vid. check this out


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

"He attackted her" lol

Apparently he got the last laugh and was able to buy a house with that music video.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

TheStunnah said:


> :rofl::rofl: THAT IS AWESOME REDOG!
> 
> YouTube - ROSE PARKZ DELIRIOUS


:rofl:lmao that's hysterical yet impressive too


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

NUMA NUMA LOL~


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I like this one, babies are cute!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> This still cracks me up
> 
> And the remix


LOL! SAY WHUUUUUUUT?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Kayo45 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

^
embarrassing ~

LOL Her feet looked like jello~


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I love that song XD

Which reminds me...........I am addicted to Glee.


----------



## TheStunnah (Oct 13, 2010)

^^OMGS Your A Glee Fan..Lol..Man I Cant Stand That Show Ay haha Seen The One Where They Did Toxic From Britney Spears hahaha..OMGS Never Again lol.,.

Keenan Is The Man!..lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

redog said:


> YouTube - Teenage Dream(with me)


LMAO... What is wrong with him. Half the time he hits the words the other he's like watching a translated Anime sing American songs


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

:hammer: buddy sent this to me


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> LMAO... What is wrong with him. Half the time he hits the words the other he's like watching a translated Anime sing American songs


LOL! So true! (use to watch dubbed anime)


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

TheStunnah said:


> ^^OMGS Your A Glee Fan..Lol..Man I Cant Stand That Show Ay haha Seen The One Where They Did Toxic From Britney Spears hahaha..OMGS Never Again lol.,.
> 
> Keenan Is The Man!..lol


The Britney one confused me greatly LOL!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

This is SO MEAN,but So so so so s funny!

OH OHOH! And I LOOOOOOOVE this guy!






When I was staying in Japan,this guy was EVERYWHERE! I was almost scared I would run into him,since I stuck out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> LOL! So true! (use to watch dubbed anime)


LoL I've seen a few but not many, I like witch hunter robin


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I own that one. One of the classics...The ending could have been better though.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

these aren't funny.......but they're awesome.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

^
7 year olds smoking....Yeah,our world is going to poop. This kid needs to have the poop beat out of him.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

wait till the :47sec mark...


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

That last one had me rolling. LOL~


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)




----------

